# Viet Nam vet read this....



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

looking for anyone who was in the 1st Cav Division during operation Pegasus...April 1968...relief of Khe Sahn......


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

My grandfather is a Vietnam vet but I don't know what unit he was a part of. His name is arturo mendiola. If that sounds familiar let me know. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

